# استفسار عن الأوناش العلوية



## SAIDELHEATY (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
السادة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام تحية اليكم جميعا
الرجاء من اى أخ عنده معلومة عن أو يعرف موقع فيه معلومات عن وسائل الأمن فى الأوناش العلوية داخل المصانع
وتعليمات السلامة الموجودة فى الoshas الخاصة بهذا الأمر 
أسال الله لكم الجنة جميعا وصحبة خير خلق الله النبى الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم​


----------



## soudy1974 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*يوجد لدى بعض الملفات من الكود النيوزلندى و من شركة كونى بخصوص تعليمات السلامه*



نبيل عبد السميع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> السادة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام تحية اليكم جميعا
> الرجاء من اى أخ عنده معلومة عن أو يعرف موقع فيه معلومات عن وسائل الأمن فى الأوناش العلوية داخل المصانع
> ...


 لدى بعض ملفات pdf بخصوص تعليمات السلامه للاوناش العلويه ولكنها ليست خاصه بالاوشا فهل تكفى ؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يرجى وضع الملفات اخي الكريم
وفي حال وجود الملفات الأخرى عند بعض الأخوة
نتمنى إرفاقها


----------



## medo 2000 (5 يناير 2010)

لدي ملف pdf تواصل معي على الإيميل وأنا أرسله لكم إن شاء الله


----------



## medo 2000 (5 يناير 2010)

*صيانة وتشغيل الأوناش*

هذا الملف صغير ولكنه مفيد جدا في صيانة وتشغيل الأوناش ولكن للأسف باللغة الإنجليزية 
لم أستطع رفع الملف تواصل معي وأنا أرسله لك


----------



## safety113 (5 يناير 2010)

ماتطلبه موجود اخي الكريم على الرابط التالي
http://siri.uvm.edu/ppt/overheadcrane/index.htm


----------



## soudy1974 (15 مارس 2010)

*اسف على التأخير*

اتأسف على التأخير حيث اننى كنت مسافرا فى عمل خارج البلاد ومرفق ملف تعليمات السلامه لشركة konecranes وهى اكبر شركه لتصنيع الاوناش العلويه فى العالم.
واسف مره اخرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/241938354/569002a/safety_ins.html


----------

